# schermo nero

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ultimamente capita abbastanza spesso... che il monitor diventi nero, come se non arrivasse alcun segnale dalla scheda video... ho un dubbio che sia colpa della scheda video (una intel integrata), però, volevo chiedervi... è possibile che possa essere Xorg?

Incollo la parte di log di xorg

```

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: glx not loaded

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5472 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00024fff: HW cursors (20 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00025000-0x0002cfff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002d000-0x0003cfff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007df000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x007df000-0x007dffff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        1c875000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x007e0000-0x028d7fff: front buffer (33760 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x8000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007df000 (pgoffset 2015)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007e0000 (pgoffset 2016)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

```

----------

## Flameeyes

Potrebbe essere un errore di configurazione di Xorg, specialmente visto che il driver che stai usando supporta RandR 1.2. Postare il file di configurazione può tornare utile.

----------

## lordalbert

xorg.conf (ho tolto tutti i commenti)

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "card0"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "card0"

    Monitor     "monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## lordalbert

forse è un problema di kernel... con i nuovi kernel avevo un problema di latenza... (però non avevo più questo problema)... ho rimesso il kernel 2.6.22 e in 2 giorni mi è già capitato 2 volte (al mattino, dopo tutta notte che rimane acceso). L'unico modo per risolvere è riavviare il computer

----------

## flocchini

perche' hai 2 sezioni device delle quali una e' vga?

Cmq gli ultimi driver intel fanno un po' schifo secondo me, gli 1.7.4 non supporteranno (male) randr come uqleli nuovi ma sono molto piu' affidabili. Dacci un occhio  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

mmm in effetti non avevo fatto caso alla doppia sezione Device... beh, lo elimino...

----------

